# Suche Tutorial für 3D Texturen



## xXSlayerXx (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute

ich möchte ein eigenes Spiel Programmieren. Dazu designe ich momentan 3D Modelle.
Das erste soll ein Panzer sein. Das ganze spielt im Nano Zeitalter.

Nun brauche ich eine Textur zum UV Mapping.
Wie das ganze funktioniert weiß ich. Doch ich wollte fragen, ob jemand ein tutorial kennt, bei dem gezeigt wird,
wie man solche Grafiken : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tnXKbuLW2M&list=PL4B738389F37AC8D3 erstellt.
Es geht überwiegend um Metall und den Dreck auf der Textur.

Wäre echt super, wenn jemand von euch weiß wo man da suchen muss und villeicht auch ein Tutorial parat hat.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
xXSlayerXx


----------

